# Lopsided - is this permanent?



## Dimples_2005 (Jun 14, 2006)

I am breastfeeding my 9.5 month old boy. My right side is gangbusters when it comes to milk production, my left side is so-so. As a result, my right side is a full cup size larger than the left side. I try to nurse on both sides evenly, maybe a bit more on my left side to even out, but my right cup still runeth over!

When I wean someday, will this lopsidedness be a permanent thing, or is it likely they will even up? I don't mind the lopsidedness now, but I'd be bummed if it were permanent. I'm not vain, I'm just really small chested so the discrepancy is pretty noticeable.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

It may stay like that until you wean.

My leftie has always been the great producer, while rightly greatly lags behind. My DD is nearly 14 mos old and only nusing 2-3 times a day. . .it's still that way. I expect that when she weans, my breasts will go back to normal.


----------



## andisunshine (May 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, I had slightly lopsided breasts even before I got pregnant. Now with nursing it's worse and I don't expect them to be much better when I'm done nursing. My left breast is bigger and always has been, it has a different feel to it, too, not as firm as my right, and saggy. Funny, I was so self conscious about it when I was a teenager but now I'm like "Whatever, that's just the way they are."
Andi


----------



## Jessamy (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL @ being lopsided.

I had 1/3 of my milk glands removed on my right breast early last year so I have a decided tilt these days. Not only is one bigger but the other one is kinda funny shaped not having milk glands to flesh out the top of the right one.

It works still, functions beautifully and I have my bras custom made by the breast cancer org here in oz 

I'm just really grateful to be able to feed at all. Hell I'm lucky to have a baby after breast cancer.

OH by the way, if this is your first child, my experience was they got even smaller/flatter after breastfeeding but were even with normal variations afterwards, and when I'm not feeding my breasts cosmetically look the same, they just feel a lil different, the right being softer and having less resistance/ hard stuff in it.


----------

